# Washing Machine stopping in midcycle



## bjl584 (Aug 8, 2008)

a coworker of mine came to me this morning with this one.  Her washing machine is stopping in midcycle.  It gets to the aggitation stage and then shut downs.  It will not go past it into the spin cycle.  She said that she played with the knob and manually moved it to the spin cycle, but once again it just went through the aggitation stage and then stopped.  As if, the knob wasn't moved.  It would seem that whatever mechanism makes the washer go through its cycle is stuck.  It is a Kenmore.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what may be wrong?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

Kenmore is made by several different companies....
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html

Always a good idea to check the lid switch as it can stop the washer dead on -some- Kenmore washers....a bad timer or burnt timer contacts ( still a bad timer ) can also do that...
http://www.applianceaid.com/direct.html#burnt_timer

jeff.


----------

